# contract climber wanted: Modesto CA



## stehansen (Apr 19, 2005)

I am looking for someone to help on an occasional basis with large tree climbing jobs. 
stehansen


----------



## vharrison2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Modesto Cal thats a notorious place


----------



## stehansen (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks


----------

